# Cruise and beyond



## PFM (Nov 11, 2012)

Currently running 200mgs Test, 1 iu HGH, .5 Adex EOD. Bloodwork values: 938/8.2/20.

This is a clean cruise, holding my blast weight of 235, with only 1% or 2% tops increase in BF.

Good shit!

I'll be bumping it up just in time (Nan) for Thanksgiving's increase in calories, not sure my mgs yet (I play that minute to minute).


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 11, 2012)

200 a week or every 5 days.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 11, 2012)

Give it hell! Just in time for those holiday cals!


----------



## PFM (Nov 12, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> 200 a week or every 5 days.



200 E7D, I feel it fall off day 5-6, with my injection to leg training timing I have it set just right for priority to get my quads up for next year.


----------

